# Art of Magic Q&A



## Michael Morris (Aug 30, 2003)

If anyone has any questions about Art of Magic I'll be happy to answer them here...


----------



## netnomad (Aug 30, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> If anyone has any questions about Art of Magic I'll be happy to answer them here...





Cool!

How about a preview like ToC or something? 

-NetNomad


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 30, 2003)

This is the working outline

Organization
This book is divided as follows:
Chapter One (This Chapter) introduces you to the book itself and will finish on a discussion of the role of magic in campaign settings.
Chapter Two: Spellcasters: Discusses the systems by which spells can be divided – a major way that campaigns are differentiated from one another and a great way for you to give your own campaign a custom feel.  Next the chapter looks at the classes that use the spells, including the classes seen in the PHB but also introducing several prestige classes and one core class.
Chapter Three:  Spellcasting reviews the rules of spellcasting from the PHB and introduces some new ones to help expand the possible spells out there and help you to deal with some of this book’s more oddball spells like donate.
Chapter Four: Spell Creation discusses the process of making new spells in detail, as no matter how many spells there are, there’s always room for a few more.  This chapter also reviews how some of the more notorious spells of this book where put together and why they are balanced at the levels given for them (which may not be immediately be apparent, especially for something like pyroclastic burst).
Chapter Five:  New Spells is the meat of this or any other spell compendium, and contains the 600+ spells you probably bought this book for in the first place.
Chapter Six: Schools & Descriptors lists the spells of this manual and the PHB by their school and by their descriptor, and reviews what each descriptor means to the spell and how it affects its function.


----------



## Verequus (Aug 31, 2003)

I see, my questions from the other thread are more or less answered and I like what I see. So I have an extra one: Has "Art of Magic" a ISBN number? So I can get a book through a german retailer.


----------



## tensen (Aug 31, 2003)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> I see, my questions from the other thread are more or less answered and I like what I see. So I have an extra one: Has "Art of Magic" a ISBN number? So I can get a book through a german retailer.




I can answer that one....
We are a bit behind on assigning ISBN...  we ran out, and the next batch has not yet arrived due to some issues.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 31, 2003)

tensen said:
			
		

> I can answer that one....
> We are a bit behind on assigning ISBN...  we ran out, and the next batch has not yet arrived due to some issues.




Thanks Tensen - shouldn't be problem seeing this book is a year away still.

I can't answer tech questions...


----------



## Verequus (Sep 1, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Thanks Tensen - shouldn't be problem seeing this book is a year away still.




One year away? Can I get a reminder?


----------

